# Supersize Moth



## PixelRabbit (Jul 18, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to put these because this guy was huge!

The moth had a good 5+inch wingspan. 
I would have preferred more natural surroundings but I worked with it where it landed.... on my garden tools lol

I lit him for this with flashlights and on board flash (taken at night).

C&C always welcome and appreciated.










[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/7600486620/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 19, 2012)

1 is amazing. I love the definition in the antenae, looks more like a bat than a moth!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 19, 2012)

#1 is nice.. good detail on the antennae! I WISH I could find subjects like this... this years seems to have fewer bugs of all kinds around here.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 19, 2012)

Great....how am I ever supposed to sleep again?  :shock:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Joshua and Charlie.  I'm playing with a closer crop on the first one, just haven't got it right yet.
Sorry Mike lol


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 22, 2012)

Honestly, I really really like #2 and #4. Love the pose in #2 and the spot lighting in #4. Very good work.

You can look on bugguide.net to try to identify it. If you can't, you can sign up and put it up for others to try to identify.


----------

